# Bank Holidays over Xmas



## jasconius (16 Dec 2007)

Anyone know when the high street banks are open after Christmas Day. Is it 27th +28th. and when are they open after the New Year.


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Dec 2007)

*Re: Bank Holidays*

The 27th (Thursday) is a bank holiday, but not a public holiday.  So banks re-open for the 28th (Friday) and 31st (Monday), close for Jan 1st (Tuesday) and re-open on Jan 2nd (Wednesday).

.


----------

